
Diablo III Economy Broken by an Integer Overflow Bug - jnazario
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:minimaxir.com%2F2013%2F05%2Fstones-of-jordan%2F
======
jnazario
google cache version as the original is not accessible

